# Uncle Sam's Bull Wrinkles... now from CHINA!!!



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I would often buy a package of Uncle Sam's Bull Wrinkles during my shopping trips to Publix as a a bit of a treat for "Da Boyz" as they were made in the US and at ~ $5.00 for 5 x 6" wrinkles, it wasn't a bad deal.

Well, I was going to buy some yesterday and for some reason I decided to read the back again, because now the packaging said "Sergeant's" in the corner on top of the "Uncle Sam's" header. And the price had gone up.

I was dismayed to discover that they are now DISTRIBUTED by "Uncle Sam's" and are a PRODUCT OF CHINA.

Needless to say, I did not buy them. 

_*CAVEAT EMPTOR -- LET THE BUYER BEWARE!!!*_


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ugh don't you just love this world?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, you've got to be on your toes nowadays, can't take anything for granted - checking the ingredients list and the teeny tiny 'made in china' printed on the bottom of the packet.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Follow up*

Here is the follow up on my correspondence with Sergeants:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sent 12/08/2011

Please re-read my message. 

I did not buy the item in question because it came from China. Furthermore, I no longer will be buying ANY of your products because of this action.

I do not want anything from your company.

Yours truly,

XXXXXXXXXXX

[HR][/HR]From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Date: Thu, 1 Dec 2011 11:26:07 -0600
Subject: RE: Web Contact Form Submitted

Dear Ms. [my name in here],


Thank you for contacting Sergeant's Pet Care Products regarding the Uncle Sam's Bullwrinkles that you recently purchased. We were truly sorry to hear that this product was not our usual quality, I have forwarded your concerns as well as the information that you provided to our Quality Assurance Department. 

I would like to also supply our Quality Assurance Department with a lot number for them to look into this matter further. The lot number is a 10 digit code stamped onto the product's packaging.

Please be assured that quality products and customer satisfaction are our primary focus here at Sergeant’s Pet Care Products. We would be happy to send you a bag of the Uncle Sam's Bullwrinkles that are not made in China or coupons for a future Sergeants purchase. If you would like either of these items we do request that you please reply to this email and verify your mailing address.

However, if you would prefer a refund for the product, we ask that you send us a physical proof of purchase (receipt, label or the product itself) or email us the lot number off of the packaging. Also please note your preference for coupons, replacement or refund in your reply to me.

Sergeant's Pet Care Products, Inc.
Attn: Consumer Affairs Department
2625 South 158th Plaza
Omaha, NE 68130

Once again we are very sorry for your inconvenience and truly appreciate you bringing this issue to our attention. If we can be of further assistance please feel free to call us at 1-800-224-7387 or reply to this email. 

Kindest regards,

Kortney
Sergeant's Pet Care Products
Consumer Affairs Department
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Talk about cookie-cutter responses from a company! If they offering me product that is NOT made in China, why are they sourcing it from there in the first place?


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Have to be sooo careful! I bought 2bags of the same identical treats and when I got home one was made in US and the other in China!! Ridiculous. Tricksters!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Reduce their cost probably 90 percent and raise the price. Figures. 

the thing is, I wouldn't trust a company that says they have some from the US and some from China. Unless the US ones were just leftovers. Why would any company do both? On the face of it, it seems like that would cost alot more to run two operations. I just don't believe it.


----------

